

For downtown L.A.'s pedestrians, citations send a 'don't walk' signal - santaclaus
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-walkability-downtown-20150412-story.html

======
killface
Seattle does this too. They want people to take buses downtown, but then
ticket people who jaywalk or something to make their bus. It's like, if I have
to wait 30 minutes for another bus because I didn't want to get a 200 dollar
ticket for crossing while the red hand was flashing and showing me I had 15
seconds to cross the street, I'm just going to drive. I can run yellows all
day long and nobody bats an eye.

------
simplexion
Nothing more than a money making exercise. This doesn't fix any issues.

------
api
LA is an interesting city in so many ways, but it reminds me of an old smoker
with emphasema... except instead of phlegm it's coughing up cars... drowning
in cars. At least that's the mental image it gives me.

